# Bayside/portbay area



## Ccantwell (Aug 16, 2019)

Any guys frequent this area ... Best launch spot ... is Bayside ramp useable? Any info is appreciated ...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can launch a skiff at all those ramps


----------



## Ccantwell (Aug 16, 2019)

Excellent ...I haven't been out that way ... Well since the hurricane actually...


----------

